# The kitten who had swallowed an orange



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Pictures of the bloated little kitteh yesterday before he took his liberating poops (two of them within a couple of hours, must have felt a lot lighter after that) :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

He's cute but why so bloated? Is he ok?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heather102180 said:


> He's cute but why so bloated? Is he ok?


He was bloated from not passing stool for almost 24 hours... he had coccidia and was started on Albon, plus he is infested with roundworms, so I guess the two just blocked his digestive tract for a while.
But he passed stool twice last night and is much better now, thank you!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor baby that must have been so uncomfortable.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

aww poor thing  that must have hurt.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Has the bloating gone down? Not to scare you but that severe of bloating in kittens is typical of a FIP belly.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor baby  , I hope the kitten is alright


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Poor baby  , I hope the kitten is alright


Me too! He's a cutie that's for sure!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

AddFran said:


> Has the bloating gone down? Not to scare you but that severe of bloating in kittens is typical of a FIP belly.


Yes I know, that's the first thing that crossed my mind that day -I was dying with worry all day...

He is still a little bloated, but nothing like on these pictures. Albon has taken care of his coccidia, and now he poops normally. I dewormed him and he should keep deflating over the next few days I guess... He is VERY active and feisty, eats and poops well, so that allowed us to rule out FIP... PHEW!!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That's great news! He's adorable! I hope he continues to thrive!!


----------

